# Eye of Night/Hand of Darkness audio dramas



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library - Audio Subscription
http://www.blacklibrary.com/audio-week-2017.html

*A week of brand new audio!*
The galaxy has changed. Primarch Guilliman, back from the dead, sends Inquisitor Greyfax on a mission to retrieve an ancient artefact, and requests the aid of the Ynnari to secure another. Can these dispaeare forces claim the Eye of Night and Hand of Darkness for the Imperium?


*SUBSCRIBE TO IT BECAUSE*
It's the first Black Library fiction set after the Gathering Storm and showcases some of the new characters from that event, as well as hinting at the state of the galaxy in the wake of the Fall of Cadia, Fracture of Biel-Tan and Rise of the Primarch.


*THE STORY*
The primarch of the Ultramarines, Roboute Guilliman, has returned from death and leads the Imperium of Man as its Lord Commander. With a vast warp storm raging throughout the galaxy, he seeks clues to its origins and how to end it – and such clues may lie with two artefacts from the long-ago Gothic War. Gathering his allies, Guilliman sends them to seize these two prizes from the forces of Chaos. Katarinya Greyfax, servant of the Inquisition, seeks an ancient traitor rumoured to know the location of the Eye of Night, while the aeldari Yvraine and her Ynnari venture into the Black Library and beyond in search of the Hand of Darkness.

*ABOUT THIS SUBSCRIPTION*
Sign up to the Audio Week Subscription and whenever a new audio drama instalment is released, your account will be updated with the latest addition. This subscription includes six MP3 audio drama instalments, one each day, in a zip file. 

*CONTENTS*
Eye of Night: Part One. Running time 19mins
Eye of Night: Part Two. Running time 23mins
Eye of Night: Part Three. Running time 22mins
Hand of Darkness: Part One. Running time 21mins
Hand of Darkness: Part Two. Running time 20mins
Hand of Darkness: Part Three. Running time 20mins

Written by Gav Thorpe. 

Eye of Night is performed by Annie Aldington, Gareth Armstrong, Cliff Chapman, Steve Conlin, Emma Gregory, Matthew Hunt, Jonathan Keeble and Melvyn Rawlinson

Hand of Darkness is performed by Gareth Armstrong, Cliff Chapman, Steve Conlin, Emma Gregory, Matthew Hunt, Jonathan Keeble, Toby Longworth, Penelope Rawlins and Melvyn Rawlinson

*HOW THIS SUBSCRIPTION WORKS*
Each day, a new instalment from Eye of Night and/or Hand of Darkness will be released as an MP3 audio file, and your blacklibrary.com account will be updated with the latest release. You can purchase this subscription at any point during this promotion and you’ll immediately be able to download all the products released up to that point. Subsequent ones will be added to your account as they are released.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------

While I have to pass on audio due to my hearing issues, the content of these have me intrigued. As per the statement, its Black Library's first publications set post The Gathering Storm.

From what I recall, Abby went at great lenghts to secure the above relics, one of them once hidden on the ratling homeworld and using the planetkiller to dig it out. So my thought is that they were used to control the Blackstone Fortresses.

Edit: Added another link ontop. Intriguing, Moriana gets involved. And Mortarion have one of the relics. Might be what angers him enough to erupt into realspace like an overripe zit.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://gavthorpe.co.uk/2017/04/17/audio-week-2017-authors-notes/

Gav Thorpe presented his authors notes on the audio dramas. Well worth a read.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it worthy to get it ? Setting for stories is interesting. Been awhile since I heard about those relics. But I don't remember that part with handing Hand of Darkness to Mortarion.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Entarion said:


> But I don't remember that part with handing Hand of Darkness to Mortarion.


Thats because its more recent; giving the Hand of Darkness was something done, I believe, in the Fall of Cadia book.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Would anyone happen to have a plot summary of these, now that they all have been released?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Discovered a synopsis of Eye of Night here:
Horst | Warhammer 40k | Fandom powered by Wikia

Havent found a writeup of Hand of Darkness yet.


----------

